# amount/frame



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

You get about 60 to 80 lbs. per deep from what I've been told, though I don't know anyone that uses deeps for honey anymore.

One gallon of honey is about 12 lbs. depending on the type of honey and moisture content.

------------------
Phoenix
http://beeholder.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

One deep frame can hold 1.3 to 2.7 liters of honey (4 to 8.4 lbs).
(One gallon = 3.79 liters)
Source: The Hive & Honey bee, 1992, p961

A deep frame contains about 5 lbs of honey.
(Two quarts = 5 lbs., 14.6 oz)
Source: Keeping Bees, John Vivian, 1986, p157

"Removed Fr #27, 98% capped, weighed 7 lbs. Crushed and strained through paint strainer bag. Yeild: 5-1/2 lbs, filled five 12oz jars."
My experience (Hive notes), May 18, 2004.

[This message has been edited by Dave W (edited August 04, 2004).]


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i decided to go buy a scale
i extracted about 30lbs which equaled 5lbs per deep frame - thanks


----------

